# Matching Ceiling Fans?



## mdancey (Dec 25, 2007)

As they are open to each other it is important that they share some of the same elements. If the one you have is wood then get a wood one same wood tones. Also look for one that is the same size. If you don't like the one you have and think that you would change it later when funds do allow then buy what you want and when able replace the old one.

Are you putting in a fan for lighting reasons only? You do not have to have fans in both areas, you could just put up lighting. If you go this option I would look for lighting that has the same materials as the fan. Such as ....if the base of the fan is chrome or a nickel finish then buy a light fixture that is chrome or nickel.

Cheers
Mary

P.S. Welcome to the sight!!


----------



## AbSoluTc (Jan 25, 2008)

mdancey said:


> As they are open to each other it is important that they share some of the same elements. If the one you have is wood then get a wood one same wood tones. Also look for one that is the same size. If you don't like the one you have and think that you would change it later when funds do allow then buy what you want and when able replace the old one.
> 
> Are you putting in a fan for lighting reasons only? You do not have to have fans in both areas, you could just put up lighting. If you go this option I would look for lighting that has the same materials as the fan. Such as ....if the base of the fan is chrome or a nickel finish then buy a light fixture that is chrome or nickel.
> 
> ...


Pretty much nailed it. 

Here is the thing with fans - they seem to have a new model every week. If you buy one and want another exactly like it - wait and buy them at the same time unless you know for a FACT that you can get it later. 

If you really want one now, buy one and later on make sure the second fan has the same aspects as the first. 

If light is what you really want, consider installing a light fixture. Fan lights are nothing to write home about.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

AbSoluTc said:


> Fan lights are nothing to write home about.


I agree. Most ceiling fan lights only hold a 40-60 watt bulb, and that isn't going to add much light. 

You could get 3-way bulbs (up to 150 watts) for your existing lamps (we have 30-75-150's in ours), or just install a light fixture as others have suggested.


----------

